# [Wet Thumb Forum]-red red red



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

my old tank with the new look
























and a few closeups
l. inclinata








r. macrandra








eusteralis stellata
://grm.m.walla.co.il/briefcase/00f3/f/r/e/s/h/r/e/e/f/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/r/200408052249291680/200408112351555593/eust02.jpg 
poligonum sp.(?)








najas indica








cabomba furcata


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

my old tank with the new look
























and a few closeups
l. inclinata








r. macrandra








eusteralis stellata
://grm.m.walla.co.il/briefcase/00f3/f/r/e/s/h/r/e/e/f/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/@/r/200408052249291680/200408112351555593/eust02.jpg 
poligonum sp.(?)








najas indica








cabomba furcata


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

this is how it looked before


----------



## Lazaro (Jul 22, 2004)

I likes!!! Not to catagorize, but this is one of the best junglescapes that I've seen. It's refreshing to see, after spacing out at all the, beautifully manicured, AGA entries all day. The cardinals and the golden ratio placed macrandra complement eachother nicely. It's dense planting makes it feel like it goes on forever as if I've been hacking away in a rain forest all day, and I've come accross this beautiful place.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Beautiful! Really nice tank


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice! I'm especially jealous about the Cardinals. I can't seem to keep my alive (though I keep getting some week looking stock). Great overall look.


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

about cardinals - if u want to keep them alive, go for the small ones that usualy come to the lfs in october. never buy "jambo" or "xl" ones! the leter die whithin 6 months max in the aquarium. not because of u , but because they are old. in nature they only live 1 year or so - and if u buy the xl - they are allready more then 6 months old. the small ones are about a few weeks old and can live more then 3 years in a well established tank (like main







)


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

wow, your tank is gorgeous! any info. on the size, lighting, etc.?


----------



## Dojo (Feb 2, 2003)

It's better to by ANY fish as juveniles. Why wouldn't you want to watch your fish grow up? For me its way more rewarding knowing I made that once 3/4" Yoyo loach grow to a healthy fat 5".


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice...The plants are so healty and the tank so bright.


----------



## aviel (Sep 12, 2004)

Absolutely Gorgeous AQUAMAD!

I believe you said it was the higher temperature that triggered your red cabomba growth. On the other hand I remember that this tank is using a chiller - so... do you mean - you threw that chiller away? What's the temprature?

FishFry,

I believe you have the absolute most gorgeous macrandra that I have ever seen - right?










What are your tank parameters FishFry? I know you dose around 0.28 ppm iron per day. But how much light, PH, KH, GH, CO2? Nitrate? Phosphates? Which fertilizers? Temperature?

Thanks,

Aviel.


----------



## something fishy (Aug 12, 2004)

one word - WOW!

Thats very inspiring, cant wait to see what the specs are on the setup.


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

aviel as u probably remember, i have 4 tanks - one of them with a chiller. the macrandra doing great both in the cool one (26) and the "hot" one (30-31). the furcata on the other hand is doing better in the "hot" one. water parameters are almost the same. the cold one has 1.3w/l and the hot one has around 1.1-1.2w/l

and yes - this is a very nice color of the macrandra ethan...


----------

